# It's GO time



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Scheeze, things have gone quiet here.

The session is up and running and your help on legislative issues are needed NOW. The session moves at break-neck speed, and if you don't follow along and act when requested, you won't get a second chance. For example, there are some committee hearing occuring tomorrow and Friday that need your input and action now.

By now, you should have received your first couple etree notices. If not, your current email info is not stored in the etree database. Please sign up here: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/signup.php. And encourage all of your fellow outdoor enthusiasts to do the same. Send a request to sign up with this link included to all of your outdoors friends.

Your personal involvement makes a huge difference and will mean the difference between a positive session and one where we go backwards. The etree makes it very easy for you to do so. We ALL need to grab an oar. Act now or don't complain later.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I don't know what Admin will do regarding this post, but if you want to send your .02 on a certain bill to the House Natural Resources committee, just copy and paste the following email addresses, so you can more efficiently address certain bills.

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

And the Senate Natural Resources committee is as follows...

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

I hope this helps you in taking action, and voicing your opinion on the important bills related to the outdoors that come through via the E-Tree.

Make sure to sign up for it and enjoy being part of this machine we call democracy!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is another link or two so you can read the bills that are proposed.

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... -bill.html

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... -bill.html

this one is to see how your legislators Voted

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... lcall.html

this one lists all major Legislative topics

http://www.state.nd.us/lr/assembly/59-2 ... topic.html

To put this very bluntly *It is put up or shut up time*

Bob


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Go time is right. Sent mine out to the legilature now. So many of these bills are interconnected and while one may not affect you directly, if it is tied to commercialization or weakening NDGF, it will hurt all sportsmen in the long run. Get on it.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I sent mine also.But H NRC member Darrel Nottestad's email was wrong above. It is [email protected] Get pecking boys!
Kevin


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

You guys have made it easy to find and who to email? I am on it and will be calling friends! Thanks for the links!

The rest need to read and start typing as well!


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i think you may have to delete the spaces between the addresses and the commas that seperate each rep's address when you paste them into your To: or CC: columns of your email message. That's the way my email is anyways


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

John Traynor's email is [email protected]

Does anyone have Freborg's address? The one listed above doesn't work.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

[email protected] & [email protected] are corrected in the ETREE block address, thanks guys. Look at the "new" bills coming in, unbeleievable. Keep up those contacts.


----------

